# caerse, irse el cuajo / la sangre a los talones



## swift

Chers amis,

Je vous propose, comme il m'arrive de le faire de temps en temps, de découvrir une expression costaricienne. Il s'agit de "caérsele o írsele a uno el cuajo a los talones". Cette expression est utilisé dans le sens de "être apeuré", "avoir une peur bleue":



> “A tío Tigre se le fue el cuajo a los talones cuando oyó a tío Conejo decir que venía un huracán […]”


L'auteur Odilie Cantillano explique, dans une note de bas de page:



> El modismo que más se acerca a éste es “con el corazón en la boca” que implica susto o miedo. Si se considera que la Real Academia define “cuajo” como “calma”, “pachorra”. La implicación aquí: puede ser que tío Tigre perdió la calma y se dispuso a actuar, es decir a que lo amarraran al árbol.


Odilie Cantillano. El pozo encantado, p. 145.

C'est ainsi que je voudrais savoir s'il existe une tournure populaire en français qui exprime la même idée de "se décomposer", dans ce cas, "s'altérer sous l'effet de la peur".

Dans l'attente de votre réponse,


J.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir, Swift,

Et merci de nous faire partager une expession imagée qui montre bien ce qu'elle veut dire.

L'idée la plus proche de la décomposition qui me vient à l'esprit est "vert de peur", car, au lieu de s'altérer sous l'effet de la peur, le français se fige :"être glacé de peur/ avoir le coeur glacé de peur", sinon, il meurt carrément :"mort de peur". Ces expressions sont en effet moins imagées. 
Mais sans soute des amis du forum auront bien d'autres idées...

Un salut.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## swift

Bonsoir Josiane,

Merci de tes propositions. En fait, "être glacé de peur" m'a fait penser à "être figé de peur". Or je me demande si cette dernière expression est courante...

Bises,


J.


----------



## Alberthus

Hola Swift,

No conocía esta expresión.
La palabra cuajo que tiene su origen en el latín _coagulum_ me ha hecho pensar inmediatamente en coágulo y más específicamente en coágulo de sangre lo que me ha llevado a la expresión francesa  "se glacer le sang dans ses veines".

¿Te parece un susto suficiente o necesitas algo más drástico todavía?

Un saludo,


----------



## jprr

Cher ami,
Histoire de lancer le débat:

Tu connais probablement le trouillomètre, instrument d´une grande utilité dans les situations de peur intense
- avoir le trouillomètre à zéro (et variations "trouillomètriques")

Moins drôle
- avoir le sang qui se glace/ devenir tout pâle/tout blanc/blanc comme un linge... et en géneral tout ce qui indique que sous léffet de la peur la circulation sanguine ne se fait plus.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Alberthus et jprr ont d'excellentes trouvailles!

"glacé de peur" est, je pense, assez courant."Figé de/par la peur" appartient peut-être à un registre un petit peu plus soutenu, mais se comprend parfaitement.
Bonsoir.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## swift

Bonjour, Alberto et J-P !

Merci à vous aussi de vos propositions.

Alberto: En efecto, cuando yo descubrí esta expresión, hace exactamente 13 años (cuando estaba en segundo grado), la primera imagen que vino a mi mente fue la de un coágulo de sangre. Así que la interpreté como "cuajársele a uno la sangre del susto". Pero me parece muy interesante la nota de Cantillano respecto al significado de "calma" o "pachorra". Personalmente, prefiero mi primera idea (que también ha sido la tuya), es decir, la del coágulo de sangre.

Jean-Pierre: Oui, je connais bien le trouillomètre. Merci de me rappeler cette expression qui gisait au fond de mon inconscient. "Avoir le sang qui glace" me fait penser à "avoir le sang qui caille" (une expression qui n'existe pas, mais qui m'est venue à l'esprit par analogie avec "se cailler les miches").

À très bientôt,


J.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Quelques expressions.
Et bien d'autres.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Merci Martine ! J'adore "je tombais en syncope".

Bises,


J.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Muy interesantes, de veras, Cintia&Martine, estos dos enlaces...
Gracias.

Josiane  Aire~~~ Azul


----------



## grandluc

Comme il s'agit d'une expression imagée, et que l'on parle de "cuajo" qui descend jusqu'aux talons, j'ai pensé à "faire dans sa culotte"... si l'expression ne vous semble pas trop familière!


----------



## Aire_Azul

"se faire dessus de peur" pourrait peut-être sembler moins "concret", même si c'est la même idée...

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## swift

Hola:

Hace varios años citaba yo esto:





> El modismo que más se acerca a éste es “con el corazón en la boca” que implica susto o miedo. Si se considera que la Real Academia define “cuajo” como “calma”, “pachorra”. La implicación aquí: puede ser que tío Tigre perdió la calma y se dispuso a actuar, es decir a que lo amarraran al árbol.
> 
> Odilie Cantillano. El pozo encantado, p. 145.


Pues bien, el DRAE recoge también esta otra fraseología:


> *sangre
> *
> bajársele a alguien la ~ a los talones, o a los zancajos.
> 
> 1. locs. verbs. coloqs. quedarse sin sangre.
> 
> quedarse alguien sin ~.
> 
> 1. loc. verb. Ocasionársele mucho susto o miedo.


----------



## totor

Querido José,

hay quichicientas expresiones francesas que expresan la idea del miedo, pero aquí van sólo algunas que expresan la idea de 'se décomposer' (qué eufemístico que te has venido  ), o de 'alterarse', y pido disculpas si repito alguna de las ya dadas:

Avoir la colique.
Avoir la trouille au cul (que es una de las variaciones de Jean-Pierre).
Faire dans ses chausses (que es un poco viejita, pobre).
Faire dans sa culotte (ésta reemplaza a la anterior  ).
Le cul lui fait tif taf.
Les fesses lui font taf taf.
Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour.
Se faire de peur.
Serrer les fesses.


----------



## swift

Interesantes tus aportes, Víctor. Muchas gracias. 

Espero no estar fuera de tema si digo que «son sang ne fit/n'a fait qu’un tour» lo entendía más bien como una reacción de cólera:


> Avoir le sang qui bout, bouillonne (ou pétille dans ses veines); son sang n'a fait qu'un tour. S'enflammer.
> 
> http://cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/sang


----------



## totor

Tiene las dos acepciones, José, miedo por un lado, ira por el otro.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonjour,


totor said:


> Avoir la colique.
> Avoir la trouille au cul (que es una de las variaciones de Jean-Pierre).
> Faire dans ses chausses (que es un poco viejita, pobre).
> Faire dans sa culotte (ésta reemplaza a la anterior  ).
> Le cul lui fait tif taf.
> Les fesses lui font taf taf.
> Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour.
> Se faire de peur.
> Serrer les fesses.


_Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour _cuando leí el significado que le das a esta expresión.

Te agradeceré justificar esta acepción sea con un diccionario de autoridades sea con un par de ejemplos convincentes.

Por otra parte algunas de las expresiones que das no se utilizan desde  hace más de cien años y sería bueno que lo subrayes para que los que  están estudiando el francés contemporáneo  no se cubran de ridículo al  utilizarlas.



> *3. Soyez clair et fournissez du contexte.*• Soyez descriptif, explicite et succinct dans vos messages, afin d'éviter les malentendus.
> • Fournissez des phrases entières et des informations sur le contexte dans   chacune de vos questions. Des commentaires supplémentaires ou des   définitions sont nécessaires dans le cas de termes techniques. Ceci   permet aux autres membres de comprendre votre question et de vous aider   plus efficacement.
> • Les titres de fils ne doivent inclure que le mot ou la partie de la   phrase qui pose problème. Évitez "Aidez-moi", "Comment dit-on...",   "Est-ce que ce mot existe", "Je suis nouveau", et autres titres du même   genre. Mettez dans le titre les mots cherchés au singulier et les  verbes  à l'infinitif afin de faciliter les futures recherches dans nos    dictionnaires.
> • Le mot, l'expression ou la phrase objets de la question doivent apparaître aussi dans le corps du message
> *• Toute traduction et toute information offerte sur nos forums  devra  faire preuve d'une recherche réelle sur sa véracité. Si vous  n'êtes pas  sûr de l'exactitude ou de la fiabilité de l'information ou  de la  traduction que vous proposez, signalez-le dans le message.*
> • Toute demande d'aide doit être accompagnée d'une   tentative de traduction qui apparaîtra avec la phrase originale et le   contexte


Gracias.
Martine (Mod...)


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Olvidé mencionar, tanto en 2009 como en abril de este año, que la locución verbal que presentaba en mi consulta inicial tampoco pertenece al nivel coloquial del uso hodierno en el habla costarricense. Antes bien, se trata de una locución que tiene cierta tradición por el cuento de Carmen Lyra, pero no se la oirá empleada en la oralidad cualquiera de estos días.

En cuanto a la variante que recoge el DRAE, a saber, _bajársele a alguien la sangre a los talones_, tampoco la tengo oída ni leída en tiempos recientes, así que alguno que otro giro añejo en francés podría adecuarse en determinados contextos para traducir cualquiera de esas dos locuciones.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## totor

Según lo correctamente solicitado por Martine, justifico las siguientes expresiones, para evitar infortunadas situaciones a los eventuales usuarios, pero al mismo tiempo para ayudar a los eventuales traductores a elegir la expresión correcta según la temporalidad del texto.

Para evitar repeticiones, el número entre paréntesis remite a las obras que figuran al pie.

Avoir la colique. (1) Avoir peur; (2) morirse de miedo; (3) mediados del S. XIX.
Avoir la trouille au cul. (3) S. XX
Faire dans ses chausses (que es un poco viejita, pobre). (4)
Faire dans sa culotte (ésta reemplaza a la anterior  ). (4)
Le cul lui fait tif taf. (3) il a grand peur, il tremble de peur. S. XVII
Les fesses lui font taf taf. (3) il tremble de peur. S. XVII
Mon sang n'a fait qu'un tour.  (error mío. No significa miedo sino emoción y cólera).
Se faire de peur. (sin referencias específicas. Vista en distintas obras).
Serrer les fesses. (1) avoir peur.

De las nueve expresiones, una está equivocada y tres son antiguas (una de las cuales ya lo había aclarado).

1. Le Robert. _Dictionnaire des expressions et locutions_.
2. _Grand dictionnaire Larousse esp.-fr. / fr.-esp_.
3. _Le bouquet des expressions imagées_. Claude Duneton.
4. _Dictionnaire des locutions françaises_. Maurice Rat.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Muchas gracias a los dos por las precisiones. Creo que eran realmente necesarias.


> Faire dans sa culotte (ésta reemplaza a la anterior  ).


Reemplazada a su vez, o si no reemplazada, utilizada con la misma frecuencia:
- faire dans son froc


> Avoir la trouille au cul. (3) S. XX


También:
-avoir la chiasse (au cul)


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> También:
> -avoir la chiasse (au cul)


Y, más canalla, y a la inversa:

Foutre la chiasse. (3) fines del S. XIX.


----------

